# moving to sayulita



## kristina123 (Jul 23, 2013)

hola! anyone out there already in sayulita? have few questions:

does anyone take their kids to school in san pancho?
Is it a safe distance between san pancho & sayulita? we will have to take bus.

does anyone know a driver that can drive car from texas to sayulita for us, as we will be flying in.

is anyone homeschooling kids in sayulita?

did anyone get a temporary residence? what was the minimum you need to have in financial terms if you also have 2 children?

any other info would be helpful.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I assume that you are in Sayulita on an FMM Touirst Permit for 180 days or less. You must return to the border to renew that document before it expires.
To get a Residente Temporal visa, you must apply at the Mexican Consulate nearest your home in the USA. There are financial income requirements that you must prove. Once you have that, your children would also become eligible under familial rules. Meanwhile, they probably could remain on FMM tourist status while you processed. 
If you own a US plated car, you could drive it down and import it temporarily, but would only be able to use a US plated car for 4 years, until the end of your Residente Temporal, when you would have to convert to Residente Permanente or leave Mexico and start the process anew, with new financial proofs.
Other folks in Sayulita may be able to answer your schooling questions.


----------



## kristina123 (Jul 23, 2013)

thanks so much for your reply. Yes, we are getting temporary residence cars.

We cannot drive the car through the border from texas, so that is why I was asking if anyone knew potential drivers for this. I cannot drive alon through our border due to danger & will also have 2 children w me.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Might be tricky for someone who's not the owner to bring a car in. Notarized letter of permission? Buy a car here maybe


----------

